# Chromium disappeared from pkg after upgrade



## Tracker (Dec 19, 2022)

Upgraded system from an (unused since a while) 12.2 to 12.3 - ran successfully, including userland upgrade via freebsd-update fetch/install .....
However when I try to look for chromium under programs, it doesn't show up - have a strong feeling it was present when I used the system last.

Also, when I try to look for chromium under pkg it doesn't show up!

```
sudo pkg install chromium
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'chromium' have been found in the repositories
[ ~]$ sudo pkg search chromium
chromium-bsu-0.9.16.1_2        Arcade-style, top-scrolling space shooter
```

Where did Chromium disppear?   How do I get it back?

PS : conf settings are below

```
less /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.3/usr.sbin/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.quarterly 346780 2019-04-27 04:00:50Z cperciva $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 19, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Where did Chromium disppear?  How do I get it back?


See https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/tree/www/chromium/Makefile#n211

```
.if ${OSREL} == "12.3"
IGNORE=        does not compile, libc++ too old
.endif
```

So, to have chromium on FreeBSD-12, you now need at least version 12.4.

Unfortunately, this means for now: upgrade to 12.4 and build yourself. The reason is that the official builders will stick with 12.3 until its EOL in 3 months.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 19, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> So, to have chromium on FreeBSD-12, you now need at least version 12.4.


So it won't work without installing 12.4 ? I just upgraded to 12.3 - was hoping there would be an easier way


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 19, 2022)

Tracker said:


> So it won't work without installing 12.4 ? I just upgraded to 12.3 - was hoping there would be an easier way


12.4 is out, so 12.3 will be EOL in less than 3 months. Upgrade all the way, minor upgrades don't hurt.

But there's more to it, you won't have a binary package available before 12.3 EOL. That's unfortunate here, as chromium now seems to require a libc++ version that just isn't available in 12.3.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> 12.4 is out, so 12.3 will be EOL in less than 3 months. Upgrade all the way, minor upgrades don't hurt.
> 
> But there's more to it, you won't have a binary package available before 12.3 EOL. That's unfortunate here, as chromium now seems to require a libc++ version that just isn't available in 12.3.


Ok I upgraded to 12.4 but still pkg search not showing Chromium


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 20, 2022)

As I said, there won't be a package until 12.3 is EOL:


zirias@ said:


> Unfortunately, this means for now: upgrade to 12.4 and build yourself. The reason is that the official builders will stick with 12.3 until its EOL in 3 months.



But now, you could at least build the port yourself.

This is a very unusual problem btw, the ABI doesn't change for minor releases, so normally, it doesn't matter which version is used for building packages. But here it does, as written in the `IGNORE` message.


----------



## hruodr (Dec 20, 2022)

Tracker said:


> I just upgraded to 12.3 - was hoping there would be an easier way


You can install iridium that is like chromium.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

hruodr said:


> You can install iridium that is like chromium.


Will probably try it at some point, need to get chromium running because I have some sessions to recover from a preexisting set up that had chromium


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> As I said, there won't be a package until 12.3 is EOL:
> 
> 
> But now, you could at least build the port yourself.
> ...


Seems like the build will require 2 GB memory and 21 GB disk space! Along with not sure how many more hours


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

hruodr said:


> You can install iridium that is like chromium.


Strangely enough 'pkg search iridium' returns no results


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

Ok chromium won't build because of py39-Babel conflict with py37-Babel......damn this is such a pain


----------



## hruodr (Dec 20, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Strangely enough 'pkg search iridium' returns no results


Strange. It perhaps also disappeared, but I have it running, perhaps no deleted as chromium.

I need it, because for some important web platforms there is no other alternative.


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 20, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Ok chromium won't build because of py39-Babel conflict with py37-Babel......damn this is such a pain


The default python3 version has been 3.9 for a pretty long time now, it seems you first have to correctly update your system...

Of course, you can also wait 3 months, then the official builders will use 12.4 to build FreeBSD-12 packages and chromium will therefore appear again.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> The default python3 version has been 3.9 for a pretty long time now, it seems you first have to correctly update your system...


Yes, this was a backup system not used for a year. I did however update/upgrade it from 12.2 to 12.3 to now 12.4 . What do you mean by "correctly update your system"?


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 20, 2022)

Packages. If you installed binary packages, `pkg upgrade` should be enough.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> Packages. If you installed binary packages, `pkg upgrade` should be enough.


Already did that.


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 20, 2022)

Then there should be no `py37-` packages left. Also try `pkg autoremove` and, to find whether you have orphans, `pkg version -l '?'`.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> Also try `pkg autoremove`


This seems to have fixed it. Thanks 


zirias@ said:


> to find whether you have orphans, `pkg version -l '?'`.


This does output 10-13 lines, including some py37/37 ones


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 20, 2022)

Tracker said:


> This does output 10-13 lines, including some py37/37 ones


If you don't identify anything there you *know* you need, `pkg remove` them all. Those are packages that don't exist in the repo any more.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

Been a couple of hours now. How long does Chromium take to make install clean?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Tracker said:


> How long does Chromium take to make install clean?


That will depend on your hardware and build options.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 20, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> That will depend on your hardware and build options.


Yea I killed the process - might be easier to just upgrade to 13.x or 14 and use Chrome


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 21, 2022)

My builder typically spends something between 2 and 20 hours on chromium, I guess depending on how many `ccache` hits it has. It's certainly one of the most massive port builds. That's on some older 4-core Xeon with HT used, so poudriere builds up to 8 packages in parallel.


Tracker said:


> Yea I killed the process - might be easier to just upgrade to 13.x or 14 and use Chrome


14 is in development, don't use it if you don't absolutely must.

Sure, you can upgrade to 13.1. Or just give the build some more time (the chromium build uses ninja, you will see a percentage in the logs). Or wait until official builders for 12 run 12.4....


----------

